
Show HN:App to Connect with YC Alumni for advice on YC Applications,interviews - nisthana
http://mentr.io/yc.html
======
nisthana
Hey HN, I am Nishant Asthana, Co-founder and CEO of Mentr (mentr.io) Mentr is
a marketplace for high school students to get 1-on-1 college advice, essay
reviews and tutoring from verified College Students online. More than 200
students from top US colleges have helped thousands of high schoolers. We
applied to YC W17 batch. While writing the application we felt a need to find
an easy way to connect with YC Alumni for their feedback and advice. Using our
platform, we created this app for us and for all the applicants who may find
it useful. The Instabug team has joined the community of founders. I request
more YC founders to join. Really appreciate the feedback and I am available if
anyone has any questions. nish@mentr.io \- Nishant Asthana

